# How draw and hold time affects slingshot performance when shooting



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A simple video showing how much effect your hold at full draw reduces the power output of your shot.... turns out holding your draw for a short period of time, less than 5 seconds, has very little effect!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this, Bill. That was very informative.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

This is very useful, Bill. It means taking a few seconds to aim is OK.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for posting bill but when i was doing my speed tests the other day i was getting about 20fps more with the quick release







also i found that when i flipped the fork i was also getting about a extra 20fps







thanks for the post bill - gamekeeper john


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't have a fps measuring device except for shooting cans and checking how much deeper the dent is on different release techniques. I have found that a quick release makes big difference for me rather than holding, holding for me produces error and less power, but we are all different and have different requirements in shooting. Good video.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

John, the reason I used a slingrifle is because it provides a fair platform for testing. The draw length is exactly the same every time... the only difference is the amount of time it's held at full draw.
It's more than possible with an instantaneous release you actually draw a little further and due to the draw length it's not natural to hold it at that position... whereas when holding for any length of time the draw length is a little forward. All it takes is an inch or two of difference in draw length to vastly affect speed.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good post Bill, often wondered if there was much of a difference. Thanks for posting.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is a great test! Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> John, the reason I used a slingrifle is because it provides a fair platform for testing. The draw length is exactly the same every time... the only difference is the amount of time it's held at full draw.
> It's more than possible with an instantaneous release you actually draw a little further and due to the draw length it's not natural to hold it at that position... whereas when holding for any length of time the draw length is a little forward. All it takes is an inch or two of difference in draw length to vastly affect speed.


That makes good sense. Thanks for taking the time to do this test!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

interesting video! well done.
especially the one minute hold was interesting! i think it will be much more bad result...


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks bill, that's great useful information given in a way that we can all understand


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good test Bill. i never used tubes when I did my testing a few years back. We wondered the same thing. At the time, Slingshot Rifles were coming into vogue and everyone had a different opinion as to loss of power when the rifle was "locked up" for awhile and then released. I found as you did, that maybe an 8% drop was tops. We had thought that is was a lot more. Now in cold weather............














Good job Bud! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I plan on doing a lot of shooting this winter. And in NH it gets COLD. I will do some chrony tests (santa needs to get me a chrony) in cold weather. That should be fun.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

santa needs to get me a chrony too lol. I will be shooting a lot in the winter too. I plan to make special gloves and bandsets for the long winter.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sure you've asked Santa and sent him a follow-up email.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm sure you've asked Santa and sent him a follow-up email.


ouch
. ill keep that in mind


----------

